# Anyone fish Navarre pier???



## tlinkak (Nov 10, 2012)

Have been watching for fishing results from Navarre but none posted. Does anyone fish out there and are you catching anything? Have family coming the first of year and they want to do some fishing. Thanks


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It's the slow time of year, so not much reporting going on right now. But the main pier fishing website for the gulf coast beach piers is www.panhandlepierfishing.com. Check it out!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I went out 2 weeks ago and caught two decent bluefish and the Guy next to me caught a nice bonita. Watched a kid pull up a ray. Then heard after I left a hammerhead got caught but snapped the leader. Have also heard...not seen some kngs still coming in for a looksie.
Landed or not I have no idea.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Pound for pound the best pier in the area. Right now you can probably catch some Bonita.


----------

